# creamy discharge after ivf 3 days ago, is this normal!



## oddy (Aug 19, 2006)

I had my embryo transfer 3 days ago and have just noticed a creamy discharge, is this normal or could this be a sign of something going wrong! Also could I do a pregnancy test or do I have to wait 2 weeks until I go back for my checkup.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't worry about the discharge, it sounds fairly normal, and not necessarily a sign that something's going wrong.

It's a bit too early to do a pregnancy test yet I would have thought, and I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the process of IVF, but if there are any drugs involved that could affect the result, it will all just mess your head up completely!!

Try and hang on in there for those couple of weeks!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

